#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  من النهاردة مفيش صــفـــر ..

## عادل الشرقاوي

كان لى مشاركة زمان بشتكى فيها من ....... 
ولا اقولكم شوفوها ومحدش يتريق ولا يضحك عليا  :: 



شايف بسمالله ماشاء اللى كنت اتمنيته بقا يتحقق حتى ولو بكلمة شكر
ولمست من عضو جديد فرحته فى مشاركة الاعضاء فى موضوعه اللى هو بسيط
وشعرت به وحسيت نفس احساسه لانى كنت عضو جديد لديه مشاركات فى يوم من الايام  :: 
اشكر كل الاعضاء والمشرفين بدون استثناء .. 
فانت حقاً بمشاركتك البسيطة قد ترسم ابتسامة على وجه اخيك ..
وياريت واتمنى على نهج جملة من النهاردة مفيش حكومة  :: 
من النهاردة مفيش صــفـــر ..

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أخي الغالي عادل الشرقاوي "من النهاردة مفيش صفر " حالة انتعاش لاتتم بعد توفيق الله إلا بجهود الجميع وبجهود الجميع بعد فضل الله يخطو المنتدى للصدارة
شكرا بطول الأفق أخي العزيز

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> أخي الغالي عادل الشرقاوي "من النهاردة مفيش صفر " حالة انتعاش لاتتم بعد توفيق الله إلا بجهود الجميع وبجهود الجميع بعد فضل الله يخطو المنتدى للصدارة
> شكرا بطول الأفق أخي العزيز



والنعمه بالله .. 
من 2007 ل 2012 انتظرت كتير ياابو على ومن فرحتى قولت اعبر 
اعتقد ان الاعضاء والمشرفين وابن البلد بالطبع فى الفترة الحالية بيكتبوه عصر جديد للمنتدى
لانه بيضم دلوقتى عمالقة الفكر والابداع فى جميع النواحى .. 
اشكرك وربنا يخليك يا شاطر حسن

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إن شاء الله يا عادل من النهارده ما فيش صفر
ما فيش صفر  ده شيء يستلزم تضافر كافة الجهود من أبناء المنتدى
يارب الدعوة دى تلاقى صدى وقبول عند الجميع
الناس بالناس
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

انت لازم يترد عليك اصلا يا عادل 
هههههههههههه
يارب ..
دايما منورنا 
ودايما اخ عزيز

فى امان الله

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> إن شاء الله يا عادل من النهارده ما فيش صفر
> ما فيش صفر  ده شيء يستلزم تضافر كافة الجهود من أبناء المنتدى
> يارب الدعوة دى تلاقى صدى وقبول عند الجميع
> الناس بالناس


صحيح الناس بالناس
وان شاء الله الخير والرفعة لمصر ولمنتدى ابناء مصر 
تسلم ياأستاذ أحمد واشكرك

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

ههههههههههههه والله ماكان حد بيعبرنى يا يمامة حتى لو دخلت بمشاركة 
لاء وكل مااعمل موضوع الاقيه مكرر 
لدرجة كنت بقول هو فى ايه .. ايه النحس ده  :: 
ولاكمانى عضو جديد ليه مشاركات  :: 
مصدقت عضو كان اسمه رحال اسكندرانى كتب موضوع 
رحت مطلع اللى جوايا وانفجرت ههههههههه ولاقيت مفيش فايدة 
راح سيف الدين عمل موضوع أنت الآن المشرف العـام للمنتدى قولت مبدهش بقا وفتحت على البحري  :: 






 مشكورة يا يمامة على مشاركتك الجميلة والوردة الاجمل وان شاء الله مفيش صفر

----------

